# To miss doing something



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I'd like to know how to express that one misses doing something. 
Which verb should I use _stýskat_, _postrádat_, another one?

For example:
 (The family lived in a house. Now they live in an apartment and) the kid misses playing in the garden. 

My attempt: _Rodina bydlela v domě. Ted’ bydlí v bytě a stýska se děti hraje v zahradě. 

_Díky


----------



## texpert

_dětem schází zahrada.. dětem se stýská po hraní na zahradě.. dětem schází, že si nemohou hrát na zahradě_


----------



## Tagarela

Nazdar,

Thank you, Texpert. 
Your second option - *dětem se stýská po hraní na zahradě*_ -_ is what interests me more, but I still has some doubts about the basic construction. Would be it_ stýskat se (dative) + po + verb (in the "noun" form)_ ? By the way,  _dětem_ is the dative for  _dítě (kid)_ in plural, isn't it? For example, for_"I miss talking/chating to/with my friend"_could I say* "Stýská se mi po mluvení/popovídání s kamaradem" *?


----------



## Interfector

Hello Tagarela,
The construction of sentence "_Dětem se stýská po hraní na zahradě_" is:
Dětem (dative, 3.pád)
Stýskat se 
po hraní (locative, 6.pád)
na zahradě (locative).
You are right, _dětem _is plural dative for _dítě _and your sentence is ok, but I would rather use "_Stýská se mi po povídání s kamarádem_".

Back to by you requested sentence, I'd give way to another sentence than texpert: I would simply use "_Dětem chybí zahrada_".


----------



## Tagarela

Hi, 
Thank you, Interfector.

So, following your last suggestion _Dětem chybí zahrada, _could I say_ "Chybí mi povídání s kamarádem" _as well?


----------



## Interfector

Yes, you can say that as well.


----------

